# Another project for the tinkerers.



## REDBOATNY (Jan 5, 2013)

If you get bored, and have extra bottles lying around, I made up this bottle cutting jig to make some neat glasses from wine and beer bottles.

The jig scores the bottle with a nice straight line. Next you heat the scored area with a hot air gun, the plunge into cold water to part the bottle. It sometimes takes a couple tries. Finish with a diamond stone (harbor freight $14 for three grits).

It does require a little practice, especially the heating of the bottle. It doesnt need to be real hot.
Please be careful.


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 5, 2013)

Seems like you got a bad case of cabin fever.


Just kidding. What a great idea. I could supplement my retirement making those and selling them at festivals and such.

Where did you get the glass cutter?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 5, 2013)

Are the inside of the lip sharp at all ? 
I really like the idea !! I just dont want to cut myself while I am drinking !!


----------



## REDBOATNY (Jan 5, 2013)

Got the glass cutter from amazon. I used a small diamond stone on the edges followed by 400 grit wet sanding. No sharp edges.


----------



## keena (Jan 5, 2013)

That's an awesome idea! How much do you have invested in the whole setup?


----------



## Duster (Jan 5, 2013)

i love the idea, do tell, can you post links to the equipment? I wonder if one could rig a slow speed drill to the casters to automate the setup.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 5, 2013)

Redboat, really neat set up. I have seen some very nice light fixtures made from either wine or beer bottles where the bottom of the bottle is cut off, a socket is fed through the opening and a bulb is installed. I have seen one and multi-bottle types used in home bars, wine cellars, etc. Maybe you could give that a try.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 5, 2013)

Redboat, I like it! I bought the entire kit on Amazon for less than $30 for my wife. One cool idea is cutting 3-4 bottles at different heights and use different colors. The set a votive candle under each bottle (standing upright) in the center of your table when you have guests for dinner. Set all four bottles in a group close together.

We hold the bottle in boiling water then set it in ice cold water just about an inch or two above the score mark.


----------



## keena (Jan 5, 2013)

What kit? I'm interested and want to do it! Lol

Also what does the boiling water to cold water do exactly?


----------



## REDBOATNY (Jan 5, 2013)

keena said:


> That's an awesome idea! How much do you have invested in the whole setup?


I think the glass cutter was about $8. Everything else I had lying around. Try to find a carbide wheel cutter it will cut nicer and longer.
It would also be best to empty the bottles on a different day than you will be cutting them. If you do a search on you tube, on this subject you can see why. Lots of methods, limited results. Good entertainment though.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 5, 2013)

Brilliant! I love it! Probably wont do it as my wife would find it tacky but I like it!


----------



## keena (Jan 5, 2013)

Imma look for a glass cutter on Amazon or something and build this, a cut wine bottle would make a perfect size glass! I'm so baffled at how neat this is.. Lol I'm a dork..


----------



## triebenbach07 (Feb 28, 2013)

I got bored last night and gave this a try with a little variation. I used LockTite glass glue.


----------

